# March Largemouth are Biting in the Southeast



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

After a few decent cold-water weeks in my Canoe and V-bottom boat. I finally got my bass boat on the water. I marked 50-degrees at Burr Oak Lake earlier this week when I got skunked/blanked on my first trip out in the bass boat this season. And I marked 50-degrees at a few other lakes in the Southeast as well this week.

Yesterday I had a good outing prior to the storm/high winds. I caught two real good ones, and a couple more keepers. I was silly enough to flip the big 5.42-pounder into the boat. 
Yesterday they were hitting on a Chatterbait tipped with a Big Joshy Swimbait Trailer.

For what it's worth... They've been hittin': suspending jerkbaits, jignpigs, Rapala Shad Raps, Chatterbaits tipped with Big Joshy Swimbaits, and Excalibur traps.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

JignPig Guide said:


> After a few decent cold-water weeks in my Canoe and V-bottom boat. I finally got my bass boat on the water. I marked 50-degrees at Burr Oak Lake earlier this week when I got skunked/blanked on my first trip out in the bass boat this season. And I marked 50-degrees at a few other lakes in the Southeast as well this week.
> 
> Yesterday I had a good outing prior to the storm/high winds. I caught two real good ones, and a couple more keepers. I was silly enough to flip the big 5.42-pounder into the boat.
> Yesterday they were hitting on a Chatterbait tipped with a Big Joshy Swimbait Trailer.
> ...


Wow nice fish!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking March bass! Looks like it took all you had to flip that bass in the boat! Lol! Congrats!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome day on the water jig! The big one looks bugger than 5#!


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Way to Go JignPig. Work is interfering with my time on the water. mush get to the lake soon!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> After a few decent cold-water weeks in my Canoe and V-bottom boat. I finally got my bass boat on the water. I marked 50-degrees at Burr Oak Lake earlier this week when I got skunked/blanked on my first trip out in the bass boat this season. And I marked 50-degrees at a few other lakes in the Southeast as well this week.
> 
> Yesterday I had a good outing prior to the storm/high winds. I caught two real good ones, and a couple more keepers. I was silly enough to flip the big 5.42-pounder into the boat.
> Yesterday they were hitting on a Chatterbait tipped with a Big Joshy Swimbait Trailer.
> ...



Great job! Did you have someone with you to take the pictures? Or a go-pro type setup?
Josh


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Josh h said:


> Great job! Did you have someone with you to take the pictures? Or a go-pro type setup?
> Josh


I've got a GoPro now. And I'm posting my videos on my JignPig Guide Service facebook page and the Ohio Game Fishing video section.


----------

